# Well that was unexpected....



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Went to a ferret rescue centre at the weekend spend the day helping out etc... It was a really good experience. I met lots of lovely ferret owners and unexpectedly adopted one of my own 

Can't wait to pick her up and bring her home! If any of you have any first time ferret owner advise you wish to share it would be much appreciated! I want to take in all the info I can before the weekend.

I think I'm pretty much ready for her arrival now. The only thing I am slightly concerned about is feeding her. She is incredibly fussy and will only eat cooked chicken. She's given Alpha Ferret Feast as well as cooked chicken but apparently wont really touch the kibble. Feeding her cooked chicken isn't nutritionally balanced is it? Have any of you got any advise on trying to get her to eat more nutritionally? What food etc... would you recommend trying her with? I always imagined that I would feed any ferrets I eventually got a raw diet.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,
Ferrets can be funny little things. I have 3, 2 came from a rescue and they also like cooked chicken. I also have james beloved Ferret food in the cage or run all the time.
My 1st Ferret Mr Pickies I found in my Garden, No-one ever claimed him and he was a 1st 4 me!! 

I got advised to feed him on Raw meat. even frozen chicks. neither worked the raw meat just got stored in corners around the house, not pleasant .. and he snuggled up the chick and went to sleep. I got my husband to try the Chick coz I couldn't look.

I went away for a week and he boarded at a rescue. I returned to find him with his 2 new friends so that's how I got 3.

It's worth looking online but the best person to ask will be the rescue when u pick him up.

My advise is always make sure there's fresh water and don't let him overheat. Ferrets are very sensitive to warm weather.
Feel free to pm me if have a question, hopefully i will be able to help..
all the best 
Samantha


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for this.... I'm on countdown now.... this time tomorrow I'll be setting off to pick her up. I'm so excited!!!

I'm going to have to keep her outside as the boyfriend isn't keen although I'm sure once he sees her he'll come round however, I bought a cheep hutch from eBay and it turns out although the wood has been treated and it's well built, it needs varnishing before it experiences rain. I also want to upgrade the latches and put some locks on the hutch. I've set up the hutch in the conservatory at the moment (we paid extra to get special glass windows and a roof to keep it cool in summer etc... I love it!) as it's nice and cool and away from our wood burner. I aim to get the hutch outside over Easter when the weather is better and I'm off work. It does look good in the house though.... with any luck Jamie will fall madly in love with her and let me keep her indoors....  I'm sure she'll soon be invading most of the house shortly. The hutch has no bottom so I've bought an off cut of vinyl flooring to put under it to protect the floor etc... Figured it would be easy to wipe down and keep clean.

I've got her a selection of Kibble. I've got Alpha Ferret Feast, Vitalin and Science Selective to try her with as they rescue say she doesn't really touch the alpha. I've also got her some Salmon Oil and Malt Paste. Someone on another forum suggested chopping frozen chicks up to feed them and then if they like them sprinkling them on top of raw chicken etc.... I'm not looking forward to that bit but it's worth a try I guess.... I've only bought a couple of chicks to start off with.

I've got her lots of toys and blankets and tubes etc... I've set the conservatory up as a sort of play room for her to start off with. It's the most ferret proof room of the house at the moment and I thought it means the other animals can watch her from the safety of the glass doors to start off with. I've got 2 cats and a dog who thinks he's a cat.

I would love to have more than one ferret but the rescue have struggled to find another ferret that she'll get along with after she lost her cage friend. They think she might have to be a lone ferret which is a shame but I just fell madly in love with her.... out of all the 68 ferrets they had... I was drawn to her. They don't normally allow ferrets to be rehomed alone but she's been one of the few exceptions which has worked out well for me. She's very cheeky and she is a bit nippy when playing or you ignore her but I'm sure she'll soon stop when she's handled more etc... 

Eeeeeeeee not long now!


----------



## Violet Emily (Apr 11, 2015)

How is your new fuzzie getting on? If your ferret isn't used to kibble it may be useful to mix a little bit of water with it to make it mushy. It may be the hard texture she dislikes rather than the taste. I hope she's getting on ok.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

She's going ok. I've got her on a new kibble now which she loves. She will still only eat cooked chicken. I've been trying her with all sorts but she just wont eat it. I've tried chicks and mice, beef heart, Kidneys, sardines, raw eggs and mackerel etc.... she won't touch anything. I've also tried raw and cooked turkey mince and chicken and she will still only eat cooked chicken. Just worried she's not getting the nutrition she needs.

She's still also really nippy when trying to play but I'm working on this. She sees hands as her personal play toys. She has been giving me the odd cuddle too which has been lovely.

I really wish she's take to another Ferret. I hate seeing her on her own. I spoke to another rescue centre last week and they suggested trying her with a kit in the Summer. She doesn't seem bothered by my cats which is something. Shame my cats don't like her. I'm not going to introduce her to my dog. Been letting her roam around the house some more while I've been off over Easter. She loved it. She has destroyed my sofa and my lampshade but she's so cute so I'll forgive her.

Her new Shed arrived on Friday. Should have enough room to start a second group if she doesn't take to another ferret/ferrets. *Figners Crossed* she gets on ok with a kit!


----------

